# Pet Peeves



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

We all have them. What is yours?

One of mine is when I send an email usually for work and the reply I get is like they didn't read a word of what I wrote.

Last week I sent a two page email about an issue on a project. Response was" I don't know what the issue is but install the drains" 

Today I sent an email to my CPA asking if she could open the attachments before I go through the trouble of converting the rest. Response was " I got the attachment but I'm missing these two"

Can't people just read?


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

Stupid auto correct in my phone, I'll have to fix that later.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 18, 2016)

Sometimes it's lack of attention from the recipient. Some times it's an unclear explanation from the sender. Plain simple language and a direct request of the thing you need them to do is important.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 19, 2016)

One place I worked only the sales secretary was allowed to use the copy machine.
I set a stack of papers on her deck with a post it sticker attached on top of the pile saying make 5 copy's please.
She made 5 copy's of the note, and none of the papers I needed copy.
She brought the whole pile back to me and said that was a waste of my time.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 19, 2016)

My pet peeve of late is people making movies with their smart phone and not turning the phone sideways, so when you watch it on tv it fits the screen instead of just the middle 1/3.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 19, 2016)

My old boss asked for progress reports to be sent out explaining projects. After a couple of them he called me in and said I need the report to be 50 words or less. From then on I set the word count and when I got to 50 words I quit typing mid-sentence and sent out the report figuring people would go WHAT? No one said a word so I knew no one was even reading them. 

I refer to such things as digging holes to bury dirt.


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2016)

mine is people who do not know how to use a phone.

the phone rings,  I pick it up and the person who called asks who I am.

wth?  you called me,  who the hell are you ?

another pet peeve.  

when the light turns green,  the car in the left lane leaves the intersection,  turns left, into the right hand lane.
wth?

it is my understanding, you must complete the turn, in your lane, THEN, lane change


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 21, 2016)

In line Filters from Big Box stores.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

Employees that forget what you just told them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Bosses who forgot to tell you something.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2016)

forgetting what you were going to tell them


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

Forgetting they are your employee.


----------



## havasu (Apr 21, 2016)

Have a friend who says $320 is too much money to spend on a golf cart part, so he is asking me to drive an hour and a half to pick up the same part, so he can save $20.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

Well as long as he isn't driving than he is saving.


----------



## havasu (Apr 21, 2016)

Exactly. I hate cheap arses.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

....Bosses who give you a long list of things to do and then wonder why it isn't all done.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

Bosses who ask for one thing to be done and you don't do it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Chris said:


> Bosses who ask for one thing to be done and you don't do it.



Yeah, but start doing what the boss wants and they expect it all the time...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2016)

flag people


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 22, 2016)

havasu said:


> Exactly. I hate cheap arses.



Trouble is he is your friend. So the best option is give him 20 bucks a pat on the back and a cookie and enjoy your day.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

I hate people that do not listen,,literally.  say HUH? all the time.  Know damn well they heard you

I have a little saying that catches lazy HUH? people

if someone HUh's you all the time. Say  FAST    ************?    all of a sudden they can hear. amazing

Edit: yeah, you can't say that in here.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 22, 2016)

Did you say that out load???


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 22, 2016)

frodo said:


> I hate people that do not listen,,literally.  say HUH? all the time.  Know damn well they heard you
> 
> I have a little saying that catches lazy HUH? people
> 
> if someone HUh's you all the time. Say  FAST    **********?    all of a sudden they can hear. amazing



HUH


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

My daughter does that when she doesn't want to here what I am saying. Huh? I can't hear you.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Chewing gum loudly and making that pop/smack sound. That's so irritating. No need in chewing gum like a prostitute.


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

How do you know how a prostitute chews gum


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Pretty woman


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

profiling


----------



## frodo (May 10, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> Did you say that out load???




yes...but only to a certain type of person, :hide: 


i also skreech at kids in a restaurant.

if someones kid is skreeching and wont shut up.

i have been know to skreech at them just as loud as they skreech.:rofl:

they 99.9%  of the time,  shut up and stare at me like I am crazy.

I am not crazy,  just happy to finally be able to enjoy my meal


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Lazy people bother me. The kind that go out of their way to do nothing.


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

Chris said:


> Lazy people bother me. The kind that go out of their way to do nothing.



I hate it when people talk about me.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Ha!


Sweaty armpits. I have a sensitive nose.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Sweaty or stinky?

Petty liars, if you can't tell the truth about stuff that doesn't matter what make me think you will tell the truth about big things.


----------



## frodo (May 11, 2016)

Chris said:


> Lazy people bother me. The kind that go out of their way to do nothing.





:rofl:  ....I cant say....:rofl:  it would not be PC

you have not seen anything till you have seen  "the shuffle"

sometimes you have to line them up visually with a column or beam

to verify they are moving


----------



## frodo (May 11, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I hate it when people talk about me.




:beer:


----------



## Speedbump (May 11, 2016)

Lazy people!  We used to say "you have to drive stakes to see them move"


----------



## frodo (May 11, 2016)

Neal,  look at it this way

if someone spends all day talking about me,  thats ok
all that means,  he is giving some one else a break   :rofl:


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2016)

Hating this headache I have had for four days straight now.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Hope you feel better Chris.


----------



## havasu (May 11, 2016)

Chris said:


> Hating this headache I have had for four days straight now.



Quit rooming your entire family at your house and see if the headache goes away. 

Pet Peeve....

Horrible drivers and them POS 100 HP zoom-zoom cars with the loud exhaust and the stupid real spoilers on a car that can only go 65 MPH while downhill in a hurricane.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2016)

havasu said:


> Horrible drivers and them POS 100 HP zoom-zoom cars with the *loud exhaust *and the stupid real spoilers on a car that can only go 65 MPH while downhill in a hurricane.



We call them FART CAN mufflers round here.


----------

